# IHC Farmall McCormick Manuals



## idontno (Jan 20, 2005)

Seena lot of manuals for sale on ebay .Looks like they are from a dealership.Thought someone might be interested.here is a link to copy and paste. http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQfgtpZ1QQfrppZ25QQfsooZ1QQfsopZ1QQsassZtoadQ2djumper


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Thanks for the heads up and welcome to Tractor Forum idontno!
:friends: :cheers:


----------

